# Rice Dream



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

hi, i am more than willing t try and substitute reg milk with rice milk. i recently purchased a rice milk product named rice dream, but it has an ingrediant in it called oleic safflower oil. i know that all oils are not good for ibs. should i try it? do you think it will harm me?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - What you want to check is the overall fat content of the rice milk. Safflower oil is heart-healthy, and you do need healthy oils in your diet, but not in large quantities eaten all at once or your IBS can flare. The fat content of the rice milk should be 25% or less of the total calories. If it's low fat, you should be just fine.Most rice milks do have some added fats to give them creaminess, but you can find fat free versions. You can also find brands that are slightly thickened with barley or flours to make them creamier. They don't have any added fat. Hope this helps.Best,Heather


----------

